# Patella Knee Pads



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

As I pulled the straps off of my knee pads on Friday I noticed that the neoprene has stretched to the point where it has no more elasticity.
I remember thinking to myself:
"Time for a new pair"

At almost 10 years old, it was definitely worth the $65 I paid for them.

So over the weekend I went searching for the Patella knee pads, hoping just to replace them with a new pair of Patella's.

Duluth has an icon of them, but says they were discontinued.

Much to my disappointment, it seems as though they don't make them anymore...

So now, I guess I am soliciting opinions from anyone who has spent more than $15 on knee pads, or maybe someone has a supplier for the Patellas that I wasn't able to effort.

I'm looking for something that is comparable in comfort level and function.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm going out on a limb here and say Pro Knees


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Kent Whitten said:


> I'm going out on a limb here and say Pro Knees


I was hoping for something a little less like "baseball catcher" equipment,
which is why I liked the Patellas, right in between the cheapo $20 AWP and the Pro knees.

I may just have to bite the bullet on this one thought.

Thanks Ken.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

If you spend any significant time on your knees, bite the bullet & thank us later. I've never once regreted buying the pro knees. Saved my flooring career, that's for sure.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

pinwheel said:


> If you spend any significant time on your knees, bite the bullet & thank us later. I've never once regreted buying the pro knees. Saved my flooring career, that's for sure.


How well do they wear on concrete and asphalt shingles?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

tenon0774 said:


> How well do they wear on concrete and asphalt shingles?


Don't know, i don't work in those environments. Hopefully someone else will be able to answer that question.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

They are nice for kneeling on concrete:thumbsup:. Weather you are installing baseboards or grinding the crete they are perfect. After a 8 hour day on them, my knees dont hurt at all. The price is steep, untill you wear them. Then they become priceless.:thumbup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I use a pair of cheaper gel filled ones from the depot, they have a rubber covering and seem to hold up pretty well on shingles and stuff like that.


If you want to check out the proknees in person, All floor supplies in monroeville stocks them. 


Dave


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

I gotta ask since there are so many Occidental Leather fans here, if anyone has used their knee pads and how they stack up?


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

dkillianjr said:


> I use a pair of cheaper gel filled ones from the depot, they have a rubber covering and seem to hold up pretty well on shingles and stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


The Patellas have a gel insert as well that is removable. This is kinda where I'm headed.

Thanks

-Scott


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

http://k2skraftseat.com/

I use these when I'm grouting a large floor.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I use Occidental knee pads. Just got them in January, used them quite a bit, they work well. Never had gel knee pads tbough.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a pair of Pro Knees but I like the way these from sears work for me better

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ccessories&sName=Tool Safetymv=rr#reviewsWrap

There is only 1 strap which is below the back of my knee, which is less irritating.

I had pain in my feet/ankles from the proknees due to the way my feet were positioned. Not sure why but sears ones work better for me.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

rrk said:


> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ccessories&sName=Tool Safetymv=rr#reviewsWrap


These are kinda like the ones Dave was talking about.

Thanks


----------

